# Looking for adventure/slow-burn romance partner



## JZLobo (Mar 26, 2021)

Hope I don't wind up regretting posting this here, but...

I'm looking to discuss ideas for something plot-driven with imaginative writers over Discord. I'm primarily looking for a new ship for my immortal gunslinging wolf-man in a sci fi, fantasy or post-apoc setting. Slow-burn romances are great. I've been in the mood lately for an unlikely-romance type ship, maybe with a brash barbarian warrior or roguesih punk thief type, but I'm open to any other kind of odd couples. I'm looking exclusively for het pairings, but I'm flexible on age and  species. Humanoids and anthro species primarily. I have a soft spot for  kobolds and lately I've been kinda interested in gnolls. Aliens I'm less interested in, mostly because I burned myself out on those a long time ago.

I like to mix it up with post sizes.  Anywhere from four to eight sentences I suppose is the ideal. I don't  really fixate on length so much as substance. As long as there's  substance in our posts, content to work with and reply to.

I'm 34 and looking for someone 20+ to play with. I don't ghost my RP partners and I ask that they show the same courtesy. I value communication. If something is going in a direction I don't like, we can take a break or try something else. Just so long as you don't ghost me, because I don't ghost others.


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2021)

I’ll rp with you


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2021)

My discord is Universe#9288


----------



## JZLobo (Mar 30, 2021)

Universe said:


> I’ll rp with you


I sent you a friend request. We'll see if we hit it off.


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2021)

Ok


----------



## JZLobo (Apr 27, 2021)

Bumping this for one more attempt.


----------



## deadlysnoot (May 2, 2021)

post apoc is right up my alley!


----------



## JZLobo (May 3, 2021)

deadlysnoot said:


> post apoc is right up my alley!


Shoot me a DM then, we'll hash out some ideas and see if we jive!


----------



## daturrook (May 3, 2021)

hey there, not sure if you would still be looking for people for this, but i would certainly be interested if you are! i’m a sucker for a good post apocalyptic/fantasy roleplay, aha. i’m not too super active on here, but i can easily be reached on discord at Diff#4733 if you would be interested! if not, no worries, have a nice day!


----------

